# Cane toad found in backyard of Cranbourne house



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Published:March 27, 2009 02:10pm* 
*Source:http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25250322-661,00.html*

That'd be right! Last thing we need down here atm!  

I wonder how often they hitch-hike into Victoria? Any relocators here get calls for them?


----------



## mark83 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh well. Atleast you get nice weather. ?


----------



## xycom (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the amphibian research centre gets the odd one here and there, they come down in fruit boxes.

Per


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 27, 2009)

Moose I have some of the biggest toads at my place will get some pics up ...they come out and eat my dog biscuits HUGE ...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 27, 2009)

wouldnt survive long in winter though would they? would get to cold. suppose they addapt quickly so you never know?


----------



## kupper (Mar 27, 2009)

hope they dont take up permanant residence i have a bad enough time with the dog playing and befriending pobblebonk frogs let alone a cane toad


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 27, 2009)

I had two call outs this year for toads.....both were people that brought them back from QLD!!!


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 27, 2009)

I live in Cranbourne and that's a bit of a shock, well done to Shane for getting strait on to it, it could have been tragic for our botanic gardens. 
when i was a teenager i would often here of GTF's turning up at the VIC market found in crates of bananas etc.


----------



## caradeller (Mar 27, 2009)

my step dad works for costas...and a couple have been found in boxs..as well as gtf..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 27, 2009)

hopefuly all cane toads go to melbourne,then tey wil all DIE in the cold


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 27, 2009)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> hopefuly all cane toads go to melbourne,then tey wil all DIE in the cold



The problem is Victoria getting warmer each year. The winters aren't as cold as I remember when I was a child and not as much rain.


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 27, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Moose I have some of the biggest toads at my place will get some pics up ...they come out and eat my dog biscuits HUGE ...



i agree with you mate... the ones in my backyard and ones at work are fat and huge.... no wonder there's no reptiles of any kind in my area...

seen 5 baby ones bout 1 1/2hour ago as i walking home, managed to grab 3 and drowned em in coke...

works great!!


----------



## -Peter (Mar 28, 2009)

I got one from Greystanes in Sydney on Wednesday.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 28, 2009)

They might get down to about Sydney, maybe... but Victoria will never have resident Cane Toad populations. Northern WA is going to be in a lot of trouble in the near future. Let's hope the Oenpellis and mainland Rough-scaled Pythons manage to hang on!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 28, 2009)

These are a common site at my place ...this size wont be eaten by a elapid ..its the elapid that is at risk getting eaten ,this size they could suck up a snake like spagettiiiiii! I really hope they dont get a hold down in NSW because you guys in Vic wont be that safe ,these bloody things survive through cold weather ..we get temps of 0 here ,frost on the ground and you can find these toads burrowed in some log or they get underneath pot plants ..fingers crossed for our southern cousins but dont hold your breath!













least to say ,these fella's wont be getting to my dog biscuits anymore....


----------



## kupper (Mar 28, 2009)

its a shame really because apparently they make god pets , another fault of man


----------



## -Peter (Mar 28, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> They might get down to about Sydney, maybe... but Victoria will never have resident Cane Toad populations. Northern WA is going to be in a lot of trouble in the near future. Let's hope the Oenpellis and mainland Rough-scaled Pythons manage to hang on!


 
Unless changing weather patterns permit its probably not a problem for a while. No reason to be complacent though. I find that the ones i pick up all die within a few week. I would love to have someone to take them to who wanted to do work in that area.


----------



## affroalex (Mar 28, 2009)

i live in north ueensland and u wouldnt believe the amount wwe get up here there breed in our swimming pool and we have ti use twice as much chlorine for it to have any affect on them at all


----------



## botanissst (Mar 28, 2009)

this weekend is "TOAD DAY OUT" in North Qld. Based on "snake whacking day" from the simpsons. A community event that has been embraced by communities up this way. All toads are euthanised humanely and must be alive when taken to various drop-off points. I think there are prizes(?) for most collected, largest toad etc. etc. It is held on the w'end of Earth Hour so locals can power-down, get outside and collect taods. Some will be turned into high grade fertiliser others donated to JCU for the biology dept. This is a great concept and could become a national event if the bloody things keep advancing.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 28, 2009)

kupper said:


> its a shame really because apparently they make god pets , another fault of man


They are very laid back ,they just dont give a rats wether your there or not ..easy to catch to ...and one quick sharp blow to the head and its lights out ..but for every 1 I get there are hundreds I miss:cry:...as far as pets go ,if your into U.G.L.Y then you cant go past these things


----------



## kupper (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL pretty damn ugly ill pay that LOL hopefully they find a pathagen that kills the bastards soon after all they invented kalessi virus


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah but the rabbits have become ammune (spell) to kalessi and mixo so a fat lotta good that did. ironically the drought is knocking em off in a big way ive almost had to resort to hunting nothing but feral cats and dogs cuz there isnt much else wich sucks cuz im eating store bought meat way later in the year than i like (yukkie coles junk).


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2009)

-Peter said:


> Unless changing weather patterns permit its probably not a problem for a while. No reason to be complacent though. I find that the ones i pick up all die within a few week. I would love to have someone to take them to who wanted to do work in that area.



They'd have to change a heck of a lot for the toads to become established anywhere near Victoria. If the climate changes that much, toads will be the least of our worries. The majority of the world's human population starving to death would come first, and when some years later the toads took over Victoria, I don't think anyone would be paying attention


----------



## kupper (Mar 29, 2009)

hoogla bah you not supposed to eat the bloody things


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> yeah but the rabbits have become ammune (spell) to kalessi and mixo so a fat lotta good that did. ironically the drought is knocking em off in a big way ive almost had to resort to hunting nothing but feral cats and dogs cuz there isnt much else wich sucks cuz im eating store bought meat way later in the year than i like (yukkie coles junk).



What's wrong with eating cats and dogs?


----------



## kupper (Mar 29, 2009)

i am not even going to touch that one


----------



## spongebob (Mar 29, 2009)

-Peter said:


> Unless changing weather patterns permit its probably not a problem for a while. No reason to be complacent though. I find that the ones i pick up all die within a few week. I would love to have someone to take them to who wanted to do work in that area.



Peter, stop licking them! It's not good for their health.
Bob


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 30, 2009)

new drug market ..QLD lickatoads....we could make a fortune


----------



## J.....B (Mar 30, 2009)

*Well done to Shane???*

Although not a massive story, I must say I am pretty annoyed by this news report. This cane toad was actually found and captured by myself, in my backyard on Wednesday morning! After numerous enquiries and with assistance from Peter at Melbourne Zoo, we decided that the most humane course of action was to take the toad to this vet to have it euthanised, (pest or not). I dont know where he or the papers get off on sensationalizing the story to say that he jumped into action, he didnt even have the coutesy to speak to us when we dropped it off to the clinic on Friday with a couple of questions in hand?? Would have been nice if he had come to collect it himself to save us the time and effort of delivering it for his free publicity! I must say he must have been pretty keen for the publicity too, as that local paper had their misleading report up just over an hour after the toad was dropped off, not to mention the TV news crews that arrived soon after for that nights news bulletin! I would have thought the basis of the story would be to have suspected creatures correctly identified and dealt with appropriately (particularly as many harmless native frogs are killed for being mistaken with cane toads), as being from Vic alot of people have never even seen a cane toad, let alone know what to do with it should they happen to find one! At least this reporter had enough intelligence to report on what is most important http://cranbourne.yourguide.com.au/...d-backyard-visitor-warts-and-all/1472826.aspx for those who are interested!


----------



## drsimpson (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re:Well done Shane???*

Hi J.....B and all,
Thank you for raising your concerns regarding the story about the cane toad. After reading your post I feel I need to reply and clarify a few "truths" about the story.
As you state you found the cane toad on Wednesday morning. After contacting Peter at the Zoo you were referred to me. You arrived at my practice 2 days later on Friday.
When you arrived at my Hospital I was unable to come and speak to you at the time because I was in the middle of treating a gravely ill Central Bearded Dragon that was having convulsions secondary to Metabolic Bone Disease. Unfortunately you did not leave any contact details for me to call you and thank you for bring the toad in.
I appreciate all your efforts in calling around and bringing it all the way from Cranbourne to Frankston. As many on this forum will atest there are not many of us vets that are experienced with reptiles and we can be hard to find! That is slowly changing as reptiles become an increasingly popular pet (as highlighted by the number I see on a regular basis!)
When I was able I examined the toad and reaffirmed Peter's identification of it as a Cane Toad. I immediately euthanased it. I then emailed Peter to thank him for referring you to me. I also made the effort to call and speak to one of the senior inspectors at the Department of Sustainability and Environment to inform him of the toad and the fact that it had been euthased. He offered to pay me for my services but I told him I was MORE than happy to humanely euthanase this pest.
One of my veterinary nurses felt it would make a good story and rang the Frankston Leader. They rang me back about 5 minutes later and conducted a short phone interview. I told her where the toad had come from and why it was euthanased etc. I was very bemused when I saw the story because they obviously embelished it and had not given an accurate account.
Within 10 minutes of the story being posted on their website I was called by Channel 7 asking for an interview. I obliged and they came to the Hospital and shot a 5 minute interview. I again repeated where it had come from, why it was euthanased, what impact the toads could have etc. This was edited down to a 30 second grab that was seen on the nightly news (something I have yet to see as I was working late on Friday evening!). Obviously much of the important information in the interview was left out of what was aired on the news. I am also told by those who saw the news that nowhere in the interview was my practice mentioned...so much for free publicity!
Shortly before my interview with Channel 7, I was contacted by the reporter who wrote the story that you linked to in your post. She wanted your contact details to speak to you. I gave her Peter's from the Zoo and I presume she contacted you via him.
Joanne, I am sorry that this news story has annoyed you. I can assure you the way it was reported was WELL out of my control and was not how I wanted it portrayed. It just goes to show you how the media can let a good story get in the way of the facts, even for such a small story!
If you still have those questions to ask or would like to speak about any other issues please do not hesitate to call or email me. More than happy to have a chat.
Regards,
Dr. Shane Simpson BVSc(Hons), GCM(VP), CMAVA
Veterinarian with a special interest in reptiles and amphibians
Karingal Veterinary Hospital
Frankston, Victoria


----------



## J.....B (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thank you.*

Hi Dr Simpson, 
Thank you for your reply and explaination, it is much appreciated. I have intended to contact you and will do so in the near future. I do understand how the media can twist things, as seems to be the case here. My family was most upset, particularly by Donna Carton's Leader story, and my son coped flack for, 'apparently having nothing to do with it'!
Anyway thanks once again! J.....B


----------



## drsimpson (Mar 31, 2009)

*Cane Toad Clarification*

No probs!
If I get a chance tomorrow I will update my own website's reptile news section to include the Cranbourne story.
I also have some really good photos of the toad so if you did not get any let me know and I can send you copies.
Having lived in Brisbane for 5 years with LOTS of toads I do find it funny that this story has got so much attention. I bet all the QLD people on this forum are laughing at us Vics!!!
Shane


----------



## drsimpson (Apr 1, 2009)

*Website Update*

Website has been updated with links to both newspaper articles and a correction of the facts!!!
See it at http://www.karingalvet.com.au/html/s02_article/article_view.asp?keyword=Cane-Toad
Shane


----------

